# Are you okay?



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

:blank



:hug


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't fathom being any further away from okay. I'm unmoved.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I have never been worse


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Frowny face.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

NOBODY IS OKAY!!

:/
:sigh


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:um all of the above


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

aww sounds like you guys need to turn that frown upside down! Or whatever.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

A bit uplifted that I could so accurately vote "poo". So I got that.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

no


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Not right now


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

It's impossible for me to be okay,for any amount of time beyond say,ten minutes or so. I'm just waiting to be revived and the likelihood of that EVER happening is pretty much nil.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

Atticus said:


> A bit uplifted that I could so accurately vote "poo". So I got that.


haha


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Atticus said:


> A bit uplifted that I could so accurately vote "poo". So I got that.


what a coincidence. I too voted poo, among other things. I love multiple choice polls.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

au Lait said:


> what a coincidence. I too voted poo, among other things. I love multiple choice polls.


I hadn't noticed it was multiple choice. Kinda cuts into what I had believed to be it's rigorous scientific value :um Either way, buoyed by yesterday's poo vote opportunity, I'm going to cast a smiley face and maybe a yeh.


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Very meh sounds like an appropriate analysis.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope. It's been a while since I've been "okay". I am constantly thinking... constantly worrying, my brain is always working in overdrive... I need to visit my utopia, although that place probably does not exist.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Im ok  atleast for now :b lol


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm just meh...I can't really complain _too_ much, though there _is_ some sh*tty stuff going on with me nonetheless....


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Never have been.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Tenebrous said:


> I can't fathom being any further away from okay. I'm unmoved.


I feel the same way . ((Hugs))


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

"meh" sums it up pretty good. I'm not okay, but I also don't especially care right now.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Deathinmusic said:


> I have never been worse


:ditto


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

nope, but i will be


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

lyssado707 said:


> nope, but i will be


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

No, not really.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Not usually, and no.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I've been better.

My priorities in life are pretty messed up, yet I have no idea of any easy solutions.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

at this moment, _absolutely_ not okay.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It depends on the day but mostly meh.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah I'm okay- got a decent routine going at school, and only 3 weeks then study, exams, holidays..... and university!

University will make everything okay... :yes


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> University will make everything okay... :yes


it will? :/


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I was momentarily uplifted last week.

This week is "frowny face".


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm apathetic. It's how I keep from getting depressed.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Considering how nature isn't designed to be fair, I'm "guuuuuuuud"


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

jijiji said:


> it will? :/


 Thanks. I knew it would. :boogie :afr


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I guess I’m Okay


----------



## djkghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

NO.. 8 months now and going


----------



## Silentmo (Mar 15, 2011)

haha poo


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Today no. I'm abnormally depressed today more than usual. It's one of those days where it feels like something is totally wrong and I don't know about it. I need to collapse somewhere.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> It's one of those days where it feels like something is totally wrong and I don't know about it. I need to collapse somewhere.


:/

i know how that feels. hopefully things will change for you soon. i know that the change from that to relative normalcy is incredible. when you can see colors again

just wait, you'll be okay



Silentmo said:


> haha poo


hehe


----------

